# Indicator light flashing on Inspiron 6000



## vivianvaz (Aug 20, 2006)

On the hinge cover there are 3 lights, the on/off light, the hard drive light(?) and the Power (?) light. ThePower light is flashing in a distinct pattern. It pauses on green, then flashes 4 times orange very quickly. Otherwise, the computer behaves normally. I can find NO documentation on this. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Battery level indicator??


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Just checked with Dell website, dowloaded owners manual page 14 refers to this light 

Quote

If the computer is connected to an electrical outlet, the light operates as follows:
• Solid green: The battery is charging.
• Flashing green: The battery is almost fully charged.
If the computer is running on a battery, the light operates as follows:
• Off: The battery is adequately charged (or the computer is turned off).
• Flashing orange: The battery charge is low.
• Solid orange: The battery charge is critically low.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Take the battery out. If it continues to flash with the same pattern, the flash might represent a bios error or diagnostic code.

As most manufacturer's seem to ignore bios altogether in their documentation, you might try a search on the bios version.

Better yet, download everestfind out what mobo you have , and see if you can find a manual for the mobo. Unfortunately, dell probably altered the bios somewhat but at least it’s a start. 


Bill


----------

